# What are these? (Onion-like content)



## pokerdweebz (Apr 5, 2013)

I noticed people talking about wild ramps and it piqued my interest. On my morel search I found two different kinds of onion-like plants and I was hoping someone on here could tell me what they are. Attached are pictures of the two plants. Any identification help would be amazing. Thanks!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Defiantly not ramps. Ya dug up some wild flowers.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll post a pic when I get home, can't post off my iPhone.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Or go look on the Wisconsin board under St Croix cty, cause there's pic there of fresh ramps. :wink:


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## pokerdweebz (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I didn't think they were anything, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## a_fuhs (Apr 17, 2013)

def. lillies


----------

